# Are Bamboo Leaves Edible



## Kenzi W (Feb 19, 2015)

I was wondering if my red foot could eat some bamboo leaves off of a small house plant I have.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 19, 2015)

Quite edible, if your tortoise will eat them, that"s another question.


----------



## Kenzi W (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks I just haven't seen them on any of the websites showing safe plants or poisonous plants


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 19, 2015)

We have may stands of cold-hardy bamboo growing about this area of MD and Virginia, I'm guessing these large natural grasses aka bamboo are good? I'll take some pix when the deep freeze is over!


----------



## jaizei (Feb 19, 2015)

Is that 'lucky bamboo'? If it is, it isn't actually bamboo but is a dracaenea and is usually listed as toxic.


Actual bamboo is often listed as safe, I've had tortoises eat small amounts and were fine. however here's a thread that raises an interesting point that I haven't had time to delve into further:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bamboo-as-mulch.96247/#post-895842


----------



## WithLisa (Feb 19, 2015)

The "bamboo" in the picture definitely is a dracaena.


----------



## Kenzi W (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while! I don't know what it actually is but I trust you know what your talking about! I actually did give Wally some when I saw @Maro2Bear but he wouldn't touch it-- thank goodness!


----------



## Kenzi W (Feb 21, 2015)

I mean @dmmj


----------

